# How do you dispose a dead snail?



## Matt201985

Whats the proper was to dispose of a dead snail?


----------



## Torpedo

are you serious?

throw it out in the yard and let nature take care of it?!? or just throw it in the trash. or bury it with a little headstone if you two were attached


----------



## Georgia Peach

uh, bury it in the yard??


----------



## AshleytheGreat

gar-bashhh...lol thats what i would do.


----------



## cheseboy

Whatever you do, never pull it out of it's shell... You don't want to know!


----------



## MonknSharona

Here's what I do, mostly because I'm a phsyco snail lover. 

When a snail dies, and if I actually have his body, I freeze the body to be burried. Most times though, the body has been, well, disposed of by the other snails by the time I even know it's dead. Then the shell is soaked for several days in warm water with mild soap. It is cleaned out with a pipe cleaner and soaked some more. Once the awful smell is gone, the little shell goes into the display case with the others.  

Like I said, I'm one of those whose attached to their snails.


----------



## Ben Mazur

I tend to throw my dead fish and snails in garbage bins at coffee shops.


----------



## Matt201985

haha, u guys have some weird ways, i put him in a bag and threw him in the garbage, man, did it smell!:shock:


----------



## Niki2105

LOL yeah they smell pretty bad.. When mine die if no fish has eaten it i take it out of the shell then if its in the winter and the wood furnace is on ill put his body there and if not it goes to the garbage. Then i clean out his shell and put it back into the tank. LOL.


----------



## meyerhaus

Sorry for your loss...I am sure that he/she was a good snail...I am sure that it's family of 10,000 in your tank are morning the loss, too.


----------



## tromeokid

i also lost an apple snail this morning. he hadnt moved for some time but i thought he was sick. i picked it up this morning and barely pushed on the trap door and this stuff oozed out.... it smelled like a bad case of Gingivitus!! blah! i just put him in a zip lock bag and threw him away...i should have kept it and hid it in someones car or somthing! it must be the moon and mars lined up. so many deaths


----------



## meyerhaus

They grow up so fast...(sniffle)


----------



## Lydia

Lol y'all. What do I do when a snail dies? Leave it smooshed on the wall of the tank...my fish will eat it. Haha. Snails are a pest in my tank, to be squished on the glass or whatever they are on when seen. I'm talking about little teeny snails though.


----------



## ALFA WOLF

i dont have a snail but when my fish dye i burry them with all the other fish that die and i put a rock over it so the cats dont dig it up


----------



## Guest

When a snail dies are'nt you suppose to suck them out of there shell?


YUMMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man

What ever turns you on Cichlid Maina.:lol:

What I usually do when a large snail dies is use their shells for my dwarf shellies to breed in, makes the tank look quite attractive too.


----------



## tromeokid

my snail was way to big to smash on the glass! i didnt think about using it for deocour cause it smelled way too bad to play around with. all moring even after washing my hands like 900 times i still smelled like i just got back from a brothel! i know. nasty...couldnt pass it up! sorry.


----------



## Matt201985

i didnt lose my applesnail, i lost my black mystery snail Pops, he was rescued from Wal-mart last summer, yes, he was a good snail, lots of personality.

:rip: "Pops"


----------

